# New cycle of Beethoven symphonies by Christian Thielemann and the Vienna Philharmonic



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I have received newsletter from VP:



> Christian Thielemann and the Vienna Philharmonic have recorded all nine Beethoven symphonies in HD and Surround Sound in the Golden Hall of the Musikverein in Vienna.
> 
> The recordings are being released in sets of 3 DVD (or 1 BluRay) discs. The first two DVDs include three symphonies each. The third DVD features the approximately three-hour documentary film „Beethoven entdecken", presented by Joachim Kaiser, Germany's premier music critic, which includes a discussion with Christian Thielemann and a comparison with earlier film recordings of these symphonies by Karajan, Bernstein, Böhm, Järvi and others. This documentary illuminates all aspects of Beethoven's symphonic compositions and provides detailed insight into the composer's musical thought processes.
> 
> These recordings can be ordered here at the E-Shop of the Vienna Philharmonic. Reduced price when ordering the complete cycle.


Has anyone heard or ordered it so far? I wonder what are your thoughts.

Thielemann is capeable conductor but after all those years and numerous recordings is it possible to say anything new about these works without falling into eccentricity and doing it diffrently just for the sake of being diffrent, without any valueable artistic thought?


----------

